# Horses Year-Round - Good Places to Live?



## Corazon Lock

I am looking at relocating sometime in my life to somewhere other than Iowa. I am very tired of long winters and I get depressed in the winter. I am looking for somewhere where there's a lot of sunny weather and where the weather is temperate. I wouldn't mind a winter, per say, but I want to be able to still go outside and do stuff. The winter needs to be shorter and there needs to be a lot less snow!  Riding always makes me feel better, so that's why I need a lot more warmth than what Iowa offers! I would also like to live somewhere that has a lot of English riding and competitions - it's so hard to find shows and horses up here that cater to English riding. If I could, I would like to have less humidity in the summer as the humidity just kills here. However, I would take humidity over snow anyday  

Where am I describing? Any ideas of something kind of like this?


----------



## COWCHICK77

The California coast...if you can afford it!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yep, California-all kinds of weather there, many different climates, & LOTS of horses doing all kinds of things. You just have to get a good job & budget the money carefully. Nevada is pretty nice also,depending on where you live-Las Vegas area-pretty bad weather. Reno-much nicer.


----------



## Corazon Lock

Okay, so maybe you can answer a question about California for me...in northern California, how cold does it get? Because I would love to live in Southern California too...but I'm not sure if there'd be many acreages there and I would like to live on the other side of the San Andreas fault...if there is one in Cali? Lol I visited California a few years back in the winter and absolutely loved it. It doesn't feel "big" to a small-town country girl like me and it's so beautiful...I guess maybe I should look there, huh?


----------



## Tianimalz

I was born in Ohio and it's forboding winters, when my family and I moved down here to NC it was a horse owners dream  I love it in Johnston county, every other person around here owns a horse, or boards or is employed with them to some degree, farmers are pleasant and generally do not mind riders using their land as long as we are clean about it, and the weather is generally nice. Summers get hot, but other than that the weather is mid-range. In my 5 years living here, we've never had snow for longer than 2 weeks :lol: Sure, it was cold, but the actual snow just never stuck around. Autumn is the best season for riding, the weather is crisp but not frigid, and the sun offers just enough warmth to keep a T-shirt and jeans super comfortable. 

So yup, I love North Carolina and it's weather patterns for the most part, and really enjoy the horse community here as well


----------



## BBBCrone

Florida? I'm not a fan of humidity AT all so during summer, I don't typically care for it. However, if you pick the Florida country life (who knew!) you have a huge horse community, lots of English, lots of ranches and farms.

It *can* get cold in northern Florida ... but for you coming from where you are, I'm betting you wouldn't blink an eye at it. Hubby and I came here from Pennsylvania. During the winter, I think we used our furnace twice


----------



## Haileyyy

I second North Carolina. The winters are very mild, this past winter we didn't even get snow! I live in Lincoln county, so it's pretty rural over here and there is always "farm" land for sale. In my neighborhood it's made of 10 acre lots, and there are 6 other families that have horses. Neighborhoods like mine are all over here. Plus, cost of living is cheap along with horsey stuff. We came from Long Island though, everything there is expensive so I don't know how it will compare to Iowa.

The only problem(for me) is that it's hot during the summer. The week of the fourth it was 104 for a few days. Unless the heat doesn't bother you it is definitely prime horse-owner territory!


----------



## Speed Racer

Virginia. Plenty of horse related things to do, and they're primarily English disciplines, especially in the areas around Lexington, Middleburg, and Charlottesville.

I'm in south central, and within an hour and a half of Lexington, and two hours from Charlottesville.

Fairly temperate climate, with mild winters. The summers can be hot and humid, but the temps don't usually go above the low 90s. The farther south you go, the milder the winters.


----------



## Corazon Lock

It's been super hot here too though! I might as well move somewhere where it's warmer in the winter if the temperatures are about the same in the summer! Lol it was like 100 degrees on the fourth in northern Iowa too. The humidity here is crazy. 

The winters...are awful. Except we barely had one this last year. Thank goodness!


----------



## Corazon Lock

Also...I see I have a lot of places to visit this winter! Haha I would love to vacation there before I actually wanted to get up and go, you know? I'm going to community college right now but am going to move out this next year. I'm trying to decide if I want to stay in Iowa so I can be close to the people I know and love (although that's gonna change anyway!), since I have a hard time saying goodbye and leaving, but I also want to go somewhere that's enjoyable. And then there's my horse. And what I want to do with life. Ugh...too many things to think of in the next year.


----------



## Joe4d

Hands down, Lexington VA. Summer days head a few miles west into the mountains and watch the temps drop and cool off. Winters are mild or you can head a few hours east and find warmer weather. Decent employment opportunities. Low cost of living. Huge horse community in that area and east towards fredericksburg VA.


----------



## COWCHICK77

Corazon Lock said:


> Okay, so maybe you can answer a question about California for me...in northern California, how cold does it get? Because I would love to live in Southern California too...but I'm not sure if there'd be many acreages there and I would like to live on the other side of the San Andreas fault...if there is one in Cali? Lol I visited California a few years back in the winter and absolutely loved it. It doesn't feel "big" to a small-town country girl like me and it's so beautiful...I guess maybe I should look there, huh?


I have family that lives in NorCal up by the OR border close to I5. They get snow, cold weather and usually a week a two of 0* or below. But the summers are awesome! However there isn't a whole lot going on as far as english riding activities.

I spent some time in the Bay area. A ton of equestrians, but very expensive.

I like the Sacramento and San Joqeuin(sp) Valleys. Or the mountains east. Fairly affordable in comparison to the Bay area/Central/South Coast. There are always horseshows somewhere close. And it is not too far of a drive out to the coast or south to shows. And plenty of little towns to choose from.

I also agree with caco, Reno, Fallon or Yerrington is nice too.


----------



## doubleopi

Well, if you don't mind rain...the willamette valley in Oregon tends to get very little snow. The coast is good like that too. The coast stays cool in the summer too. I know there's alot of horse community in Oregon. I heard Clackamas county has one of the highest ratios of horses/humans in (I want to say but I may be mistaken and I'm sorry if I am) the country. I never got much of a chance to be involved in the horse scene because my parents weren't into horses...at all. But I do know about a rather large dressage farm in the Valley that is very nice (and that is rumored to have it's own zip code due to it's size).
I'm probably not much help because Oregon is the only place I've ever really lived...other than Alaska and that miiiiiight not be what you're looking for. Though the summer up here can't be beat!


----------



## Corazon Lock

So would you guys happen to know of any good colleges in those areas? I'm not sure about where I'm going in a year, as I mentioned earlier, but it might be worth checking some stuff out. I'm thinking of majoring in communications or something similar. If that helps.


----------



## LadyDreamer

Kentucky is not terrible. The Lexington area is great for horses and colleges.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer

Corazon Lock said:


> So would you guys happen to know of any good colleges in those areas? I'm not sure about where I'm going in a year, as I mentioned earlier, but it might be worth checking some stuff out. I'm thinking of majoring in communications or something similar. If that helps.


Virginia has the University of VA in Charlottesville, Virginia Tech in Blacksburg, Liberty University in Lynchburg, and Longwood University in Farmville. So within a 150 mile radius there are four excellent universities, and all are in the middle of VA horse country.

There are more, but I just listed the four most well known.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I would also suggest using the internet to find out the weather averages of any city you are interested in. I did that before I moved & it helped a lot. But the actual living in a new place is always an eye-opener.


----------



## NevCowgirl

I live in reno, Nevada and overall it is very nice. I ride year round. We do get snow but usually it doesn't last more than a few days, however it does last in the surrounding mountains so when you do want to play in the snow it is there. I do wish our summer was a little longer but overall I think the weather here is the best from what I have seen anywhere else. It is nice to have all 4 seasons and another great thing is that whether it is cold or hot there is no humidity so that is a great plus in my opinion. But as far as the heat usually during the hottest part of summer it is in high 90's we do get a few days in the 100's but nothing like many places that get anywhere from 112-120 (Way to hot for me!) But if you have any other questions about it here .. let me know. 

I must add that its not as green as a place like California but there are many pretty places very close by and lots of lakes.


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Are you confining yourself to the US?

If not, I think England meets your requirements perfectly.


----------



## HagonNag

The Carolinas. NC has Tryon and other areas and SC has Aiken. Look at Aiken! Big Thoroughbred area and a mild, mild climate. I love the Upstate where we have 4 distinct seasons, summer is short and hot, winter varies from year to year. Sometimes no snow at all...but when it falls, it's usually gone in a day or two. LONG beautiful Springs and Falls.
We ride year round. Aiken is milder than we are...and the whole town is horsey. Check it out on the internet.


----------



## Corazon Lock

Okay, to answer the international question, I am confining myself in the US for college...and probably for some years after that. But eventually, who knows where I'll end up.

Lately, my top interest has been California. I've been thinking all the different climates within the state, the beachiness of it, how some places have low humidity, and its sunshine. Right now, in northern Iowa, we've had heat advisories week after week, with high humidity and high temperatures. I'm glad it's not snow...buuuuuttt...I could live without it.

Anyway, I've been searching colleges out in Cali. I am getting more information from Pepperdine University, California Polytechnic University, and Sonoma University, where I am hoping the Sonoma cigarettes were not invented lol. I ideally want to go to college at a university that isn't in a major city like Los Angeles or San Diego. It has to have some sort of communications degree or journalism. I want a college with an equestrian club of some sort so I can still ride and be involved with horses. But, I wouldn't be against a college without an equestrian club as long as there was a stable nearby. 

Any California college suggestions? Stable suggestions? Just any other information about California?

Oh, and what can I expect from a degree in communications or journalism or media? I want to be a news anchor, and I was wondering about some of the information on the job in California. Does it pay okay? That sort of stuff. I really want to stay out of deep debt, if you know what I mean. My sister is losing her house because she's in that deep of debt, and her family is going to have nowhere to stay because...well, her unemployment is a long story, but basically she got fired for the wrong reasons and can no longer work that job anywhere in the region, and her hubby is just entering a business where he didn't have to pay for any start-up but won't be getting a kickback on money for a while. Don't want to end up there.

Virginia and the Carolinas do sound lovely as well, but I do fear the high humidity. Is it bad?


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Corazon Lock said:


> Okay, to answer the international question, I am confining myself in the US for college...and probably for some years after that. But eventually, who knows where I'll end up.
> 
> Lately, my top interest has been California. I've been thinking all the different climates within the state, the beachiness of it, how some places have low humidity, and its sunshine. Right now, in northern Iowa, we've had heat advisories week after week, with high humidity and high temperatures. I'm glad it's not snow...buuuuuttt...I could live without it.
> 
> Anyway, I've been searching colleges out in Cali. I am getting more information from Pepperdine University, California Polytechnic University, and Sonoma University, where I am hoping the Sonoma cigarettes were not invented lol. I ideally want to go to college at a university that isn't in a major city like Los Angeles or San Diego. It has to have some sort of communications degree or journalism. I want a college with an equestrian club of some sort so I can still ride and be involved with horses. But, I wouldn't be against a college without an equestrian club as long as there was a stable nearby.
> 
> Any California college suggestions? Stable suggestions? Just any other information about California?
> 
> Oh, and what can I expect from a degree in communications or journalism or media? I want to be a news anchor, and I was wondering about some of the information on the job in California. Does it pay okay? That sort of stuff. I really want to stay out of deep debt, if you know what I mean. My sister is losing her house because she's in that deep of debt, and her family is going to have nowhere to stay because...well, her unemployment is a long story, but basically she got fired for the wrong reasons and can no longer work that job anywhere in the region, and her hubby is just entering a business where he didn't have to pay for any start-up but won't be getting a kickback on money for a while. Don't want to end up there.
> 
> Virginia and the Carolinas do sound lovely as well, but I do fear the high humidity. Is it bad?


Hi there,
I just moved to CA this past January from Europe, Italy to be exact.
I am in the San Joaquin Valley and I really really like it. No snow here! Little rain, spring is beautiful, and I can handle even the summer, humidity is low low, about 20%, even with temps up to 105. Always a breeze and it cools down to low 60's at night. 
As for colleges, I couldn't tell, not in my age range anymore;-)
But it's definitely not big city here, it's dairy country. In fact, we live on an ex dairy, have 4 acres of dry lot and just recently got 10 acres of irrigated pasture. All right at the house. Thinking about boarding horses actually.....sooooooo....*hinthint*;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 53kmjinx

Corazon Lock said:


> I am looking at relocating sometime in my life to somewhere other than Iowa. I am very tired of long winters and I get depressed in the winter. I am looking for somewhere where there's a lot of sunny weather and where the weather is temperate. I wouldn't mind a winter, per say, but I want to be able to still go outside and do stuff. The winter needs to be shorter and there needs to be a lot less snow!  Riding always makes me feel better, so that's why I need a lot more warmth than what Iowa offers! I would also like to live somewhere that has a lot of English riding and competitions - it's so hard to find shows and horses up here that cater to English riding. If I could, I would like to have less humidity in the summer as the humidity just kills here. However, I would take humidity over snow anyday
> 
> Where am I describing? Any ideas of something kind of like this?


the midwest has best water and pasture grass situation nationwide for any livestock.


----------



## Acadianartist

I think there are a lot of variables to consider other than how cold it is in the winter. Like, for example, do you plan on boarding your horse for the rest of your life, or do you dream of your own place where you can sit on your deck and watch the horses graze while the sun sets? Either way, there are significant costs to consider. Is there land available? How much does board typically cost in an area you're considering? What does a hay bale sell for? Where will you ride? Are you happy riding in an indoor or do you want to go somewhere you can have access to trails? Will you be having a family eventually? Where do you want your kids to grow up? What can an average salary in your field buy? What do you consider a good quality of life? Do you have to be near shopping centers and your favorite restaurants, or do you want to have enough land to have a few horses on your property? Sooooo many things to consider... and then there's the actual reality of finding a job in your field. That's generally the deciding factor for many people. How much competition is there to become a news anchor in California? I'm thinking quite a bit. Not that it's impossible for you to realize your dream, nor is it a bad thing to have an idea of what the climate is like in different parts of the country, but those requirements may have to take a backseat to the reality of funding and job prospects.


----------



## horselovinguy

*MODERATORS NOTE:*

This thread is from 2012...
Some information may no longer be factual and current in what posters commented on.
If you have question of something, please start your own thread for current comment and shared information...

This thread is now CLOSED.


----------

